# risks -flying when pregnant with twins



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am pregnant with twins and contemplating flying later in my pregnancy and would appreciate any advice you can give.

The trip involves flying to Sicilly, returning briefly to London and then another flight to turkey when i am 20-23 weeks pregnant. There is little flexibility around the dates because the trip is to meet up with in-laws who are visiting form Australia. 

I am a little nervous about flying this late because I know of the higher risks of preterm labour with twins. I have asked my midwife about flying and she says its fine up until 24 weeks, after which i need a letter from my GP, a week before I fly, stating all is OK with the pregnancy. I feel a little reasured but still feel nervous about it, particulary about so many back-and-forth flights in such a short space of time. Is this silly? Can you provide any more information about the risks? An alternative plan is to stay abroad and travel overland or by sea, however as my partner points out we dont want to be stuck on a boat or in Montenagro or somewhere and go into labour early.... 

Any advice or information you can offer would be greatly appreciated,
Kind regards, 

Sunnie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly, anything that is making you feel worried is NOT silly!  The flights you are taking are massively long fl ights, so you should be fine.  I would think personally that you would feel more tired if you went overland or by sea, but if it would make you feel more reassured, look into it.

You could wear flight socks on the flight to give you extra protection against DVT, although they aren't vital on these lengths of flight,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your advice emilycaitlin xx sunnie


----------

